# cool baluster spacing calculator



## knockonwood86 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I just found this neat little app for the iPhone that figures baluster spacing like a dream. Unlike anything I have ever seen before. If you have an iPhone you might want to check it out. It is called BalusterPro.


----------

